# NIE Question



## slc (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi

My Fiancee has just moved from London to Barcelona to live with me. She is still doing some very casual contracting for her UK company though from home. 

Do you think this is enough to get a NIE?

Thanks

S


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

slc said:


> Hi
> 
> My Fiancee has just moved from London to Barcelona to live with me. She is still doing some very casual contracting for her UK company though from home.
> 
> ...


anyone can get a NIE - it's just a fiscal number - you don't even have to live here to get one


I think you must mean to REGISTER AS RESIDENT??

That's a requirement if she's living here

to be fair, if she's working self-employed at all she should be registered as autónomo & paying NI in any case


to register as resident she needs to show income &/or money in the bank + healthcare provision

the exact amount required is unclear & doesn't seem to be 'officially' written anywhere , but a friend of mine who recently registered had to show a mostly income of at least 610€ - another was told that a bank balance of over 5000€ was sufficient in lieu of income


----------



## slc (Jan 25, 2013)

As far as I was aware, to get a NIE you have to show that you are not going to be financially dependant on the Spanish state, i.e have a job


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

slc said:


> As far as I was aware, to get a NIE you have to show that you are not going to be financially dependant on the Spanish state, i.e have a job


no..... that's to register as resident/get a green resident certificate - although they will issue a NIE number at the same time if you don't already have one


----------



## slc (Jan 25, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> no..... that's to register as resident/get a green resident certificate - although they will issue a NIE number at the same time if you don't already have one


Ok, Thats what I have and I thought that was the NIE!

So what all is needed to get only a NIE?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

slc said:


> Ok, Thats what I have and I thought that was the NIE!
> 
> So what all is needed to get only a NIE?


the form EX15 which you can download from here & copy of passport I think(many years since I got mine) , & a reason to get one, such as buying a car or property - or in order to inherit - they do ask now & if she is living here they'll expect her to register as resident, as is required


----------



## slc (Jan 25, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> the form EX15 which you can download from here & copy of passport I think(many years since I got mine) , & a reason to get one, such as buying a car or property - or in order to inherit - they do ask now & if she is living here they'll expect her to register as resident, as is required


 Great

So to pose the same question as in the beginning, however this time to register as a resident. She has a contract from her UK company , however it clearly states that her employment is casual and hourly paid. Do you think this will suffice to get the green residents paper?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

slc said:


> Great
> 
> So to pose the same question as in the beginning, however this time to register as a resident. She has a contract from her UK company , however it clearly states that her employment is casual and hourly paid. Do you think this will suffice to get the green residents paper?



the contract isn't what's important

she needs to show an income into a Spanish bank account &/or a reasonable balance

the extranjería will tell you exactly how much they require locally

don't forget the healthcare provision too - if she's up to date with NI payments in the UK she should call the DWP in Newcastle - she mght qualify for state healthcare here under a reciprocal agreement - she needs to ask about an S1 form

if she doesn't qualify she'll need private healthcare


----------



## slc (Jan 25, 2013)

OK, Thanks for your advice!

Do you know if the European Health Card is sufficient for health care purposes?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

slc said:


> OK, Thanks for your advice!
> 
> Do you know if the European Health Card is sufficient for health care purposes?


the EHIC is only for tourists


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> the EHIC is only for tourists


 ..... tourists with emergency problems! 

A friend of mine is just going thru this and is finding it a "chicken and egg" situation. The company she wants to work for in Spain have offered her a job, but insist that she has a SS number before they will give her a contract and she cant get an SS number without being a resident - for which she needs a contract! Altho her job contract is probably only for 3 months anyway, so she's not sure if thats good enough?
jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> ..... tourists with emergency problems!
> 
> A friend of mine is just going thru this and is finding it a "chicken and egg" situation. The company she wants to work for in Spain have offered her a job, but insist that she has a SS number before they will give her a contract and she cant get an SS number without being a resident - for which she needs a contract! Altho her job contract is probably only for 3 months anyway, so she's not sure if thats good enough?
> jo xxx


yes, I've wondered what happens if it's a temp or short term contract

though as I said, it doesn't seem to be the contract which is important - if you can show what is let's face it, not a huge amount of money in the bank you can register

surely no-one would come to a new country with less than 5000€- 6000€ 

obviously it's a different matter if you've been here a long time - but then of course you _should have_ registered long ago......


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

One of the best links I've seen explaining it all is here:

Applying for Spanish Residency: New application procedure requirementsCosta Consulting Bureau

Some employers as jojo says aren't always used to being asked for a contract etc to take to the INSS to get a SS number because most employees are local already and have one.

Anyway - from my experience (I reside in Valencia now but my work contract is for the UK and I'm paid in pounds into a UK bank account; my partner has recently started teaching science full time at an international school) it works like this:

If you're paid in the UK, the Extranjería couldn't care less about work contracts or gold plated promises - they just want to see the money coming regularly into a Spanish bank account. I had to open a non-resident account with my passport and my old UK address (that's the part that's really silly as they can't give you a Spanish address) at La Caixa (other banks are available!) just to show funds coming in over three months (that was my guess not their stipulation). So after three months of me doing SEPA transfers on wage day with my bank (AKA structured payments at £8 a pop) I asked my bank to produce and email me a certificate confirming the regular payments, when they came in and for how much. I also got them to email me my statements. It was this - as well as my proof of healthcare (44 Euro a month Sanitas policy - I took my membership card, policy booklet and photocopies of both). It was then plain sailing.

If you're wage is in Spain however (like my partner's) - its more of a pfaff with traipsing around - but you can get your green 'residencia' much quicker, because you don't need the proof of funds over a period of time (unless you have a large lump sum of course)... What my partner did was (after the initial frustrated visit to the Extranjeria where the job contract alone didn't suffice):

Get registered on the Padron if you're in a region that requires that first (Valencia for example needs the Padron before you can get residency - in other regions it's the reverse) - go with passport, rental contract and a gazillion photocopies of both 

Go to the Social Security office with letter from employer including their name, address, CIF number and the company's SS number to get your own SS number

Go back to your company to get them to register you with the SS themselves (the Alta)

Go back to the Extranjería with two photocopies of everything on the link above (some places want passport photos, Valencia didn't), Padron (if you're able to get it first) with a nice big smirk on your face (just kidding). They should be satisfied, give you your Modelo 790 to take to the local bank to pay, you queue up again and then your flimsy green card should be all ready!! You may need to come back a few days later in some areas.


----------



## slc (Jan 25, 2013)

OK. went this morning to the local police station to find out exactly what my fiancee needs.

Passport + copy
Empadronamiento
Tarjeta de Sanitaria + copy

and

Saldo medio anual cuenta bancaria con codigo IBAN

This last one she explained to me was some piece of paper from your bank stating salary or balance information??? Anyone come across this before or been able to obtain it from a UK bank (Lloyds)?

Cheers


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

slc said:


> OK. went this morning to the local police station to find out exactly what my fiancee needs.
> 
> Passport + copy
> Empadronamiento
> ...


Unfortunately, the money needs to be in a Spanish bank. They will not accept funds held elsewhere - which is understandable given you will be living here and so will need funds here.


----------



## slc (Jan 25, 2013)

No, I asked them and saldo medio anual is not a flat bank balance, it some calculation of money in your account over a period of time so its apparently done by your own bank back in your own country.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

slc said:


> No, I asked them and saldo medio anual is not a flat bank balance, it some calculation of money in your account over a period of time so its apparently done by your own bank back in your own country.


I don't think so .....!

I believe it is something that all Spanish banks do (or can do if asked).

My point still remains (and I didn't mention balance) - any money MUST be in a Spanish bank.


----------

